# How to stop new budgie trying to escape cage when changing water, food etc



## arybary (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
I’ve recently gotten a budgie. He is still very skittish and I’m finding it hard to do routine things like changing water because I’m afraid he’s going to fly out of the cage- the one we have has a main door and two little side ones but even so it’s a bit of a task fiddling to get stuff out and put it back in without him looking ready to take flight. It doesn’t help that unfortunately on his second day here (yesterday!!) he got out while I was putting a toy in for him (which wasn’t the best call) and was around the house til he put himself to bed later. Is there anything I can do to make him more comfortable right now and not want to escape? I am trying to keep any invasive stuff in his cage to a minimum since he’s so new- he has been sat today in his cage with some classical music and budgie sounds to calm him down and a towel over most of the cage. Cheers!!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Don't put new toys in his cage for now, as they have a tendency of scaring the bejeesus out of them. My two trust me unequivocally, but even then, they'll just about have heart attacks if I try and introduce anything new into their cage. I need to leave it somewhere nearby but far enough away that they don't feel threatened so they can get used to it over the course of a week or two. So yeah main thing right now, don't add any more toys until he's settled in and you introduce them gradually.

Other than that, unfortunately there's nothing you can do. He'll become used to it as time progresses. This is all still so very new to him: new home, new person, new environment, new routines. With time he'll panic less and realise you're not trying to hurt him. Just have consistent times when you change food and water bowls, clean the cage etc. I change food and water bowls about an hour before bed. They get a fresh bowl of food to nibble on before bed and they always know it means it's time to sleep soon.


----------



## arybary (5 mo ago)

Thank you ChickWas, I will do what you said. Unfortunately today our bird has had another escape- this time my dad let him out because he figured he looked as if he wanted to be out the cage 😓- I've made sure everyone's clued up to NOT LET THE BUDGIE OUT!!
I should've mentioned before but he did belong to a friend of my mum's who would free roam him every day so I think that's part of why he's so intent to get out of the cage every day, but he did not trust her past the point of him climbing onto her hand though, so i think it may take a while to tame him. I really hope this hasnt affected his trusting of us too much!!! He did climb up on my hand when we first got him at her house but won't do it anymore here so I'm only planning to let him back out to roam when he trusts us more. For now I've left millet at the entrance of the cage to lure him in and am leaving him alone though Im pretty sure it'll be a matter of just waiting for him to feel tired again til he flies back in as its what he's used to doing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best not to play budgie sounds. 
Doing so can cause the bird to believe there is another budgie nearby and my increase its desire to escape to get to where the other budgie is.
Using music to calm the budgie is best.
Block the opening of the cage with your body or with a towel draped over the opening when you need to do something inside the cage.
If you use a towel you can carefully insert your arm from the side or the bottom of the towel while preventing the budgie from escaping.
What is your budgie's name?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## arybary (5 mo ago)

Hi FaeryBee and thanks for your response, I did not know that about budgie sounds so i will use just music instead. I have read through all the pages about feeding, toys etc already and along with your linked pages here they have been really useful. I now know that he needs a mineral block (he has a cuttlefish bone already) so one on the way for him. Thank you aswell for the tip on towels i will try that.
Oh- and his name is Harry but I like to call him Ari instead aha. He was originally an escaped pet but despite a lot of searching his original owner never turned up and the lady who first found him named him that.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great advice and resources above to help you stay updated on how to best care for (H)ari. I have one additional question; how big is his cage? He may have been used to a larger cage before and hence is trying to escape because of that.

I hope he settles in well, I'm glad you were able to rescue him and give him a loving forever home! 

Meanwhile, please be sure to ask if you have any questions after reading through all the links provided above. We'd be happy to help and hope to see photos of your little guy soon if you have any to share! 

Cheers 👋


----------



## arybary (5 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums,
> 
> You've been given great advice and resources above to help you stay updated on how to best care for (H)ari. I have one additional question; how big is his cage? He may have been used to a larger cage before and hence is trying to escape because of that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply StarlingWings, his cage is rather big- it’s got a dome shaped lid but the measurements of the rectangularish area is L x W x H (49 x 51x 49) cm.This is how it’s been set up (bird not included). It’s a bit barren but I don’t want to overwhelm him with new stuff. He does have a couple perches and a shredable toy I bought but I’m keeping them just near the cage right now to get used to. The pink thing is an iodine block. He also has a bath but I don’t have it in there all the time. I don’t think I have any questions but if you have any suggestions as to what I can improve I’d appreciate it!









And here he is  id love to know what morph/colour variation he is if possible


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ari is VERY handsome! 
He definitely needs more toys for stimulation. 
I'd go ahead and add in the shredding toy and additional perches at this time.

Please take a look at this link:*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------



## Chuck54 (5 mo ago)

arybary said:


> Hi all,
> I’ve recently gotten a budgie. He is still very skittish and I’m finding it hard to do routine things like changing water because I’m afraid he’s going to fly out of the cage- the one we have has a main door and two little side ones but even so it’s a bit of a task fiddling to get stuff out and put it back in without him looking ready to take flight. It doesn’t help that unfortunately on his second day here (yesterday!!) he got out while I was putting a toy in for him (which wasn’t the best call) and was around the house til he put himself to bed later. Is there anything I can do to make him more comfortable right now and not want to escape? I am trying to keep any invasive stuff in his cage to a minimum since he’s so new- he has been sat today in his cage with some classical music and budgie sounds to calm him down and a towel over most of the cage. Cheers!!


clip a millet spray to outside of the opposite side of the cage so he can eat it thru the bars. remove it when your finished changing bowls. he’ll start looking forward to your hands and close up interactions.


----------



## arybary (5 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ari is VERY handsome!
> He definitely needs more toys for stimulation.
> I'd go ahead and add in the shredding toy and additional perches at this time.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply! I read your message a few days ago but forgot to respond. I’ve put the stuff in now. He hasn’t interacted much with anything yet but I put some millet near the shredable toy to intice him as a one of thing and I think it worked as it looks a little chewed. He’ll do anything for millet!


----------



## Quarinteen (Feb 14, 2021)

arybary said:


> Hi all,
> I’ve recently gotten a budgie. He is still very skittish and I’m finding it hard to do routine things like changing water because I’m afraid he’s going to fly out of the cage- the one we have has a main door and two little side ones but even so it’s a bit of a task fiddling to get stuff out and put it back in without him looking ready to take flight. It doesn’t help that unfortunately on his second day here (yesterday!!) he got out while I was putting a toy in for him (which wasn’t the best call) and was around the house til he put himself to bed later. Is there anything I can do to make him more comfortable right now and not want to escape? I am trying to keep any invasive stuff in his cage to a minimum since he’s so new- he has been sat today in his cage kwith some classical music and budgie sounds to calm him down and a towel over most of the cage. Cheers!!


I used the side doors myself. I'm a big guy and it was not comfortable. He did not escape though.


----------

